# 1964 gto cam



## mikey9743 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey could someone help I checked my cam OWC 540 233 I know little about cams plan on tri-power setup this cam ok


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

What do you need help with?

Bear


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

dont know the identity of that cam #. as far as a stock grind tri-power cam, the '65 cam is nice. that would be the "068".


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

That cam was used in 61-62 for the SD 389, more than likely it was a tri-power used in the b-body.

Application---1961-62 389 SD 
Stamp-------8 
Intake Dur.--308 
CL----------112 
1.50:1------.405" 
1.65:1------.447" 
O.L.--------83 
Ehaust Dur.-312 
CL---------115 
1.50:1-----.404" 
1.65:1-----.446" 
Part #-----540233


----------

